

Ask HN: How to track complete domain ownership history - will_brown

This may sound novice, but using WHOIS only gives a snapshot of ownership as of today.  How would I obtain records of the history of ownership? Example:<p>www.example.com<p>registered: by John Doe on mm&#x2F;dd&#x2F;yyyy<p>Owner: John Doe - 01&#x2F;01&#x2F;2000 - 01&#x2F;01&#x2F;2005<p>Owner: Jane Smith - 01&#x2F;01&#x2F;2005 - 01&#x2F;01&#x2F;2012<p>Ect...
======
beamatronic
[http://www.domaintools.com/research/whois-
history/](http://www.domaintools.com/research/whois-history/) looks like what
you want, but it looks like a sign up is required, but there is a free 7 day
trial. Are you looking for something totally free?

